# Laptop AC adapters - does a higher output matter?



## hellzfyre21 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi, I'm about to purchase a new AC adapter for my laptop, and I found one that I think is the one I need - same part number and compatible with my model. 
The only difference is that it has a higher output than my current AC Adapter. 
I don't know if its a silly question or not, but will it still be able to charge the battery? :| 
I'm not that great with this sort of thing, and I really just want to be sure that what I'm buying is right before I fork over 60 bucks. 
So yeah, will an AC adapter with a higher output than the original still be able to charge the battery?
Any and all help is appreciated. 

Thanks guys, and sorry if anything about where I've posted is wrong. 
It's my first. >_<

Edit:
The specs for my current one are: 
Voltage: 100V-240V (Input), 18.5V (Output), 3.5A (Output Current)
Power:65W
Input Frequency:50 ~ 60Hz

And the specs for the one I might buy are: 
Voltage: 100V-240V (Input), 19V (Output), 4.74A (Output Current)
Power:90W
Input Frequency:50 ~ 60Hz

Those are the only specs that are different, from what I've seen.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

depends on what the higher output is referring to 

if its watts or VA then that wont matter 
But if its a different voltage it will matter 

POST The spec

for example an ac adapter of 
5v 1a 
will provide 5v and upto 1amp to the laptop
5v 10a 
will provide 5v and upto 10amp to the laptop 

now since the first one worked and therefore the laptop used less than 1amp when you put the 10amp one it will still use less than one amp - but you have paid for a device that is spec up and caple of deliverign a lot more (usually that means a lot more momey)

now if you have
5V 1a
and the output of the new one is
20v 1a
that will be a probelm because the machine is expecting to see 5v but it will see 20v and probably break


----------



## hellzfyre21 (Jun 28, 2009)

Alright, done. D:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Higher current is not an issue, higher voltage *IS*.


----------

